# Hab eine Frage zu Programmen unter Linux



## vere_1985 (31. August 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe morgen vor mit meinem Kollegen zusammen Suse Linux 9.3 auf meinen Rechner zu installieren.

Nun habe ich aber noch ein paar Fragen:

Laufen denn folgende Programme unter Linux:

-	Dreamwever
-	Flash
-	Photoshop
-	ICQ
-	MSN

Joa ich weiß dass MSN ein Programm von Windows ist aber kann man das Simulieren lassen? Hat da jemand Erfahrung? 

Gruß 
vere_1985


----------



## chsp (31. August 2005)

vere_1985 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe morgen vor mit meinem Kollegen zusammen Suse Linux 9.3 auf meinen Rechner zu installieren.
> 
> ...



hi,

Dreamweaver gibt es leider nicht für Linux, 
aber dafür eine kostenlose "gute" Alternative dafür.
http://www.nvu.com/

Photoshop gibt es auch nicht für Linux.
Aber auch hier gibt es eine sehr gute Alternative
http://www.gimp.com ist normal bei deiner Distribution gleich dabei.

Für ICQ kannst du Licq nutzen, dies ist auch bei deiner Distribution dabei.

Ansonsten, kannst du auch Gaim benutzen,
dies unterstützt so ziemlich jedes Protokoll,
soweit ich weiß auch msn.

Gruß


----------



## vere_1985 (31. August 2005)

Hallo,

ja dass es Photoshop und Dreamwever nicht für Linux gibt das ist mir schon klar aber kann man das nicht via Wein oder so Simulieren lassen?

Gruß vere_1985


----------



## deepthroat (31. August 2005)

Hi.

1) Dreamweaver:

Läuft evtl. unter wine: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=183 (kommt auf die Version an)

Alternative: nvu

2) Flash

Das Flash-Player Plugin gibt es auch für Linux (auf der Macromedia Seite). Allerdings kein Shockwave.

Flash selbst läuft evtl. unter wine: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=23

3) Photoshop

Läuft evtl. unter wine: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=17

Alternative: gimp

4) ICQ

Da gibt's wirklich einen Haufen Programme. (textbasiert: micq, centericq, ...; GUI: gaim, LICQ, gnomeicu, gabber usw.)

5) MSN

Da gilt das gleiche wie bei 4). Gaim, gabber und centericq unterstützen z.B. auch das MSN Messenger Protocol, Yahoo, Jabber und andere. (und Gaim gibts auch für Windows! )

 ist euer Freund. Einfach "linux <programm>" eintippen, da werd's schon fündig werden.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. September 2005)

Kommt vielleicht was spaet aber egal.
Man kann natuerlich auch immer auf den folgenden Seiten nach Software suchen:
http://www.freshmeat.net
http://www.sourceforge.net
http://www.kde-apps.org (wenn's ein KDE-Programm gebraucht wird)


----------

